

Ask HN: you've got a few weeks of free-ish time, what OSS project do you try? - kolosy

you are ninja-esque in your .net skills, but have been moving to more interesting tech (python, nosql/couchdb, erlang).<p>current candidates are (in no particular order):<p>bespin, couchdb<p>what else?
======
icey
Clojure-CLR might be interesting to you:
<http://github.com/richhickey/clojure-clr>

------
vorador
I would suggest, if you are not very experienced in it, unix (things like
shell scripting, awk, etc).

~~~
kolosy
let me clarify - i meant contributing to an OSS project.

